# Craftsman 247.887000



## BrantSFGDS (Mar 9, 2015)

Greetings all! New guy here. I bought my first snowblower today, a used 5hp 22" Craftsman I found on Craigslist. It looks to be in like new condition and it fired on the first pull even though the gas tank was dry when I showed up to look at it. I took it home, gave it a quick once over and proceeded to clear a driveway covered in 18" of soaking wet snow. I'm tickled to death with it. Anyway, I was just curious if anyone is familiar with this model and knows any good, bad or ugly issues with them or anything I need to keep an eye on. Thanks much!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Brant
Welcome to the Forum. The 5/22 Craftsmans are nice little machines for smaller drives and walkways. They throw well due to their long plastic chutes, and are very good on gas. You need to stay after the snow...not let it pile up too high...to expect good results. They will bog down when asked to do too much. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Brant 

Best to find a manual on line if you don't have one and read through it. Pull the belt cover and check out the condition of the belt(s). Tip it up on it's auger and check out the transmission friction wheel and the plate it rides on, how smoothly it slides and clean and lube anything that appears to need it. 

Let's see some pictures of her


----------



## BrantSFGDS (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys! I've been without my phone for a couple days but it's fixed now and I'll try to get some pics up soon. I have to say that I was impressed with how well this thing did in the heavy wet snow I pushed it through in my driveway. I wish it would snow some more so I can turn it loose in some powder, lol. I've got the manual for it now and I need to adjust the skids.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome Brant: If you are happy now, wait until you see it with an impeller kit. Mine is a 4/20 trac.


----------

